# Session in my room?, is that normal?.



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

My therapist asked if we could do a session in my room and then maybe go on a walk. Is that normal?.

I didn't give her an answer, my mind was sort of going places :roll, but what should i do if shes asks again?. What she was suggesting probably would help tho...


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

hmm...where do you usually have your sessions?
did you point out anything about your room to her before?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

She wants to get with you.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Who said:


> hmm...where do you usually have your sessions?
> did you point out anything about your room to her before?


In a clinic not far from my house, its about a 20-30min walk if that and no i've never mentioned my room, however tho, i am sort of a (i'm guessing) rare case. So she probably wants to see what sort of condition I've been living in (which isn't bad tbqh) but i dont know, thats probably me just being paranoid if anything.



> She wants to get with you.


I doubt i'm that lucky lol.



> But that's really odd... and kind of inappropriate. You never know, though... she could have her reasons for suggesting this, so it might be worth just asking her directly WHY she wants to do this and how she thinks it might help/benefit you.


I think what she wanted to do was do half a session in my house and then the other half walking around my area, i have a big problem with my area, so it would probably be easier to do half in my room first?, dunno.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

get in in!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I've never heard of a therapist wanting to have your session in your room. That doesn't sound right...


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

In that case I guess it makes sense.
I've never had a session in my room before but my therapist did ask me what's my room like since she knows I stay in there a lot


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Thats the thing, theres really no where else we could go apart from my room. My parents pretty much live in the kitchen, my sister sleeps in the front room and is in most of the time, then theres just bed rooms.

Its the only place to take her if she was to come over. It'd be really awkward, for me anyway.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I say do it. And then be waiting for her naked in your room when she walks in. What's the worst that could happen??


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

bow chicka wow wow...

:boogie


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

arnie said:


> bow chicka wow wow...
> 
> :boogie


haha

But seriously, I have never heard of people doing that before. If you wouldn't feel comfortable, tell your therapist that and maybe ask why she wants to have a session in your room.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ask your parents if you can have the kitchen for a half hour? Having a counsellour come into your room is really strange.

I have had a counsellour come to my place once, but we talked in the kitchen. I think neutral territory is best: not their house and not yours. That's my opinion.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Tap it bro!!!!


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

GET IN THERE SON! :yes


----------



## hvakrg (Apr 12, 2012)

Perhaps she just wants to have a session in a place where you feel comfortable and secure?


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Maybe she wants to understand more about your life, to get a feeling of what's really going on in your head and give you better advice. At least, that's the way I take it from this. Seems pretty "out there" though for her to just bring it up like that.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

It sounds ok to me but that's me


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe because he spends a lot of time in his room that the therapist thinks it's a root cause of a lot of his problems, and having the walk immediately after is pushing his boundaries and taking him away from a secure environment. :um

That would be my guess. :yes


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Some promiment therapists(Yalom again. I keep referencing him on this site) say house sessions give the therapist a more complete picture of the client. The theory goes that they learn about you in things that weren't revealed in office sessions. For instance, my therapist my get a sense of how I feel about my self through how clean(well unclean) my room is. I don't see what it wouid hurt if your folks are home, but you should listen to your gut and DON'T try to bone your therapist. If she tries anything, tell your folks and the American Psychological Association or whatever professional organization she falls into right away. She could get her license removed, but I really doubt she wants to have sex with you.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol, you lot crack me up. But nah, i'm not deluded in thinking she wants to get in my bedroom so she can get me in bed, i think she just mentioned it for convenience sake.

I reckon she probably does want to see what my house it like just to get to know me abit better, like you can tell a lot about a person just from how well kelped their bed is, like thejogg is sort of saying but... i dont know if i'd be comfortable with it and if i tell her that then shes probably going to ask why, then i'm going to have to explain that Transference thing... jesus, what have i got my self in to











> but you should listen to your gut and DON'T try to bone your therapist.


You mean dont listen to my gut then lol.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Eski said:


> Lol, you lot crack me up. But nah, i'm not deluded in thinking she wants to get in my bedroom so she can get me in bed, i think she just mentioned it for convenience sake.
> 
> I reckon she probably does want to see what my house it like just to get to know me abit better, like you can tell a lot about a person just from how well kelped their bed is, like thejogg is sort of saying but... i dont know if i'd be comfortable with it and if i tell her that then shes probably going to ask why, then i'm going to have to explain that Transference thing... jesus, what have i got my self in to
> 
> ...


Yeah, I knew it was a joke, but people sometimes take these things too far. Not that I think you'd do that, but I've heard some weird stories. Beter to cover my bases. Just to make sure.


----------



## InThe519 (Sep 21, 2009)

Eski said:


> My therapist asked if we could do a session in my room and then maybe go on a walk. Is that normal?.
> 
> I didn't give her an answer, my mind was sort of going places :roll, but what should i do if shes asks again?. What she was suggesting probably would help tho...


Perhaps she feels your room is your ultimate safe place and thought it might help make progress if you were in a more comfortable environment.

I think the walk is a good idea and give the therapy in your room a go. I mean it could really help and in the 10000000 to 1 odds she wants to **** you, it's good to go!


----------

